# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  European herps

## Andrew82

Hello all, just thought i would put a few photos of some of my europeans. These are all captive bred. 
Natrix Natrix Helvetica Grass Snake
[/IMG][/IMG]
Natrix Maura Viperine Snake

Natrix Natrix Natrix

Timon lepida Eyed lizard

zootoca vivipara common lizard
 Please excuse the quality as these were taken on my phone!

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Could you tell me how you find the grass snake to keep?

What are the husbandry and dietary requirements?

I tried to find someone breeding those when I first started keeping snakes but could never find any - and taking them from the wild isn't an option I could live with even if it was legal.

Sorry for all the questions but I love the look of those things.  :Rolleyes2: 


dr del

----------


## Andrew82

I agree with you and wouldnt take from the wild,it took a while to find somone who breeds them. These are brilliant snakes, the helvetica in the photo takes unscented pinks but i have one that only takes pre killed tropical fish,not ideal! I keep the temperature at the hot end at around 28c and give them a large water bowl. In the uk it is illegal to trade,kill or harm them but not illegal to catch and keep like it is for the smooth snake,sand lizard and crested newt although i wouldnt sugest this as i would imagin that they would be really difficult feeders.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Yeah it was the feeding thing that worried me most about them as a captive species. Have you tried them on any strange scents like the chick/ KFC thing?

I always wondered if they would take eggs and chicks from ground nesting waterbirds in the wild as well as fish and amphibians.

Did you ever try toad scenting?

Where did you find the information saying they could be wild collected? I though all wild animals aside from vermin are automatically protected.

I would love to have some but I can't imagine finding an area with a large enough wild population that could sustain any form of collecting - and, as we agree on, it isn't something that sits well morally.

I remember being so happy when I finally bred more snakes than I had ever bought - I'm just an old hippy I suppose but the idea of being a net gain to the worlds snakes rather than a net drain makes me smile a bit more when I look at them.  :Embarassed:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------


## littleindiangirl

That lizard rocks! 

Great collection of snakes, they are all beautiful  :Good Job:

----------


## Andrew82

Yeah ive tried the scenting game,it works a treat on the n.n.natrix( bottom photo) they take trout scented pinks without problems. I would imagin that they would take chicks in the wild on occasion,certainly large females would. Not sure about eggs though. Ive tried scenting with alpine and marbled newts and common tree frogs with the one grassy but he only eats danios. I could try scenting with a common frog( release the frog after). You are right with all uk wildlife being protected, but it doesnt cover keeping in captivity(although sand lizards,smooth snakes,crested newts and natterjck toad require a licence to even touch them). Its in the Wildlife and countryside act 1981. If you were interested in keeping them it may be worth going to hamm,or as i did find some one who is going and giving them a list.

----------

dr del (02-24-2009)

----------

